# qrkids learning journal 2022



## qrkid (6 mo ago)

As a total newbie to lawn care I decided to create this to keep track of what I do as I learn and experiment. This way I can see what works and what does not.
As a starting point I decided to start from scratch and plant seed on the tiny strip along the side of the driveway. 
Compared to a lot of people on the forum I am dealing with miniscule patches of lawn. This brings some interesting problems. A lot of the products don't seem to be intended for such small areas.

My house was a new build just over a year ago. As it turns out they basically put no topsoil down and there is construction debris just below the surface.



I forgot to take a pic of my project area but it looked exactly like my neighbor. Some ratty looking shrubs and hardly and dirt.



Took out the shrubs, put some rock between neighbor and me and put down a yard of topsoil. Let that fallow for about 3 weeks. Watered the area on regular basis waiting for weeds to sprout but none did so I moved forward.



Rolled the area. Put down seed at the rate of about 11lbs/1000sqft. Put down some Scotts starter fert with tenacity (rate of 4.3lbs/1000sqft), covered it with some topsoil and then rolled it again

hopefully the sprinklers will keep it wet while we have some really hot weather for this time of year in the PNW.

So seed down on 9/4
Grass is 5 Iron PRG Blend from United Seed. Stellar 3GL, Apple 3GL and Slugger


----------



## gatorguy146 (5 mo ago)

Sounds like you did everything right. Now comes the hard part... Waiting. Looking forward to following another ryegrass reno.


----------



## qrkid (6 mo ago)

And we have germination!

Seed down +4 days



Pretty crazy how much can happen in 1 day.
This is taken a day after the pic above. Seed down + 5days


----------



## qrkid (6 mo ago)

Ran into some funk a couple days back. Posted in weed ID and someone kindly told me it was slime mold and just to try and pick it out.

4 days post germination and getting slimed



picked out the slime. Today is germination +6. Gotta start figuring out when to cut it.


----------



## qrkid (6 mo ago)

DAG +12. Just gave it a 2nd cut. Tough to cut all areas and a little iffy about using a weed Wacker. Overall pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## gatorguy146 (5 mo ago)

Looks fantastic! Happy for you, I know it's nerve wracking while it's all bare dirt but now you get to reap the rewards


----------

